# Been a Month Since Pay Day, Still Not Paid!



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber told me I would get my first check deposited into my account on February 19th. Today it is the 18th of March, and I still have not been paid!

Does anyone have a phone number to call? 

The email support is ludicrous.

They either tell me that I got paid already, or they say that they reported the problem to "driver payments".

Tomorrow is four weeks and they still owe me my first paycheck. 

Not impressed Uber.

Any and all help recommendations welcome.

Nucleus


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

@thehappytypist @kane


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nucleus said:


> Uber told me I would get my first check deposited into my account on February 19th. Today it is the 18th of March, and I still have not been paid!
> 
> Does anyone have a phone number to call?
> 
> ...


better call Saul! First I would go to your online account and make sure your direct deposit info is correct.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep I would assume the direct deposit info is incorrect, double check that. Make sure everything on your end is perfect before pointing fingers.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree with the posts above mine. Check your direct deposit information and see if it's correct. If you do have to make any corrections, your pay will deposit 2 business days after you update your info.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Also, bill.com won't deposit into savings accounts or credit unions, it has to be a regular bank account. If you have that type of account, that may be it.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Nucleus said:


> Uber told me I would get my first check deposited into my account on February 19th. Today it is the 18th of March, and I still have not been paid!
> 
> Does anyone have a phone number to call?
> 
> ...


Just send email after email for an hour straight. It will go around till someone gives you a straight answer. My pay statement disappeared and it took me 2 hours of emailing till it finally showed up.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kane said:


> Also, bill.com won't deposit into savings accounts or *credit unions*, it has to be a regular bank account. If you have that type of account, that may be it.


That Cannot be True!
A Credit Union checking account is No different than checking account at any other bank. I also believe that there is no prohibition on linking ones Savings Acc for deposits from Bill.com


Nucleus said:


> Uber told me I would get my first check deposited into my account on February 19th. Today it is the 18th of March, and I still have not been paid!


Nucleus welcome to the forum!
We've seen this issue crop up plenty of times on the forum. To offer you the best advice & help resolve this, please give some more info.

1) Your specific market?
2) Is the Bank Acc info you've entered correct?
3) Have you received weekly pay statements from Uber?
4) Has there been a Test Deposit from Rasier Llc

Please give as much exact detail as you can, without identifying yourself.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe it's not Bill.com then. But it is definitely an Uber decision in the West Coast.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Some similar thread:

*Uber owes me $1379.36.Uber Driver from Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. I started to work for Uber October 2

Have not been paid since July 28th 2014

*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That Cannot be True!
> A Credit Union checking account is No different than checking account at any other bank. I also believe that there is no prohibition on linking ones Savings Acc for deposits from Bill.com
> 
> Nucleus welcome to the forum!
> ...


I only bank with a credit union, and I've been paid.


----------



## Foluke (Apr 17, 2015)

Nucleus said:


> Uber told me I would get my first check deposited into my account on February 19th. Today it is the 18th of March, and I still have not been paid!
> 
> Does anyone have a phone number to call?
> 
> ...


----------

